# U.S. plane forced to land after passenger lights match to hide flatulence



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - An American Airlines flight was forced to make an emergency landing in Nashville after a passenger lit a match to disguise the scent of flatulence, authorities said Tuesday. 

The Dallas-bound flight was diverted to Nashville on Monday after several passengers reported smelling burning sulphur from the matches, said Lynne Lowrance, spokeswoman for the Nashville International Airport Authority. All 99 passengers and five crew members were taken off and screened while the plane was searched and luggage was screened. 


The FBI questioned a passenger who admitted she struck the matches in an attempt to conceal a "body odour," Lowrance said. She had an unspecified medical condition, authorities said. 


"It's humorous in a way but you feel sorry for the individual, as well," she said. 


"It's unusual that someone would go to those measures to cover it up." 


The flight took off again but the woman was not allowed back on the plane. The woman, who was not identified, was not charged in the incident.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess Skull Boy beat me to this one in "Off Topic" Could someone please delete this thread? Thanks,


----------

